
The upcoming Internet pandemic: data addiction - theforay
http://thenextweb.com/2009/07/20/upcoming-internet-pandemic-data-addiction/
======
viggity
Are there many hackers that don't have this already?

I know I'm addicted, I've stopped reading reddit and digg for this very
reason, but other sources of data have crept in to keep my "fix" going. One
thing that seems to have helped is that I don't surf the internet while I
watch TV anymore. I'll do either one or the other. When I do both I get zero
pleasure because I can't really give my attention to one.

Does anyone else have any strategies that have helped them with their problem?

<http://www.paulgraham.com/distraction.html>

<http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/addiction.png>

